
Serving Bandwidth-Friendly Video with HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) - skyzyx
https://ryanparman.com/posts/2018/serving-bandwidth-friendly-video-with-hls/
======
mgamache
This is a really good write-up to get people started on the road to streaming
fragmented video. video2hls is doing a lot of heavy lifting.

[https://github.com/vincentbernat/video2hls](https://github.com/vincentbernat/video2hls)

